# i guess im not meant to flyfish



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

so im begining to wonder if im even meant to flyfish i have tried to get into it many years ago but then i got maried and had a kid and hes four now and im finally getting some time to try it again so last week i was out fishing and i broke my reel so then i switched over to my other reel and i broke my line so after i got that fixed and working i was on the provo river today and broke my second and last reel i guess the fish gods dont want me to flyfish anymore


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

I don't understand why you keep breaking reels? What the heck are you doing? The fish gods want you to be happy. Keep at it.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Out of curiosity what part of your reels are breaking ?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Get a better reel and try again.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Be sure to give your 10% to the Fishing Gods or they will not bless you!

Hang tight my line waving brother. Get another reel and keep trying. I remember sellign some plasma back in college days so I could get a new fly rod. It is a good journey, and very rewarding, both along the way, and when you get there and start catching fish consistently, and without equipment failure. 

FWIW - I've got a little cabelas graphite reel (one of many reels I have collected over the years) that I use quite a bit on my small stream rod. It was like $20. It certainly isn't a Ross or Hardy, or even an Orvis, but it is servicable. And I've beat the heck out of that thing and it just keeps on working. You don't have to spend a ton of money for a working reel.


----------



## cazmataz (May 18, 2009)

Endure to the end. Practice makes perfect. Amazing rewards await you. 

Keep trying and get with someone one can show you what works for them.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yeah, the fish gods do that to me when I get in my boat and run downriggers.

Don't give up, flyfishing is just way too much fun.

May want to try eBay for a fly reel or two.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yes i still want to flyfish and i just cant quit i ran down to cabelas and got a three forks reel and im planning on trying it tomarow so we shall see how it goes from there im thinking of hitting the provo or diamond fork river so we shall see


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Good luck! Be sure and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

well ok so i did make it out on the river again and this time i didnt have any equipment failure but yet i didnt catch anything but who cares it was still fun not having to worry about my gear today


----------



## flyfish1096 (Oct 9, 2009)

How old were your reels? Were they from when you fished years ago?

It could be that they were old keep trying...remember time spent fishing is not wasted time.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea they were about 6 years old but hardly ever used although i was able to rebuild one of them after i got my new one so i have an extra one now


----------

